# 80d - repair camera or buy another used one?



## Cryve (May 7, 2019)

Unfortunately the shutter of my trusty 80d died after about 175.000 actuations.
I sent it in for canon to repair and they gave me an email saying it will cost 470 euro to repair everything.
My camera is now about 2 years old and gets used a lot (going out shooting every day i find free time, and am a student).

My question: Should i rather let it repair or buy a used one?
i can get a used one for about 600 euros.
Is the risk of another part failing maybe too high to let it get repaired?
I just want my 80d to live for another 6 months or so until the 5dsr replacement comes out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2019)

I think you can get a camera shop to replace the shutter for less. Most of the price is labor. There will be a huge jump to a 5D SR Mirrorless model, new lenses and big price. 

Consider getting a RP, which is the logical 80D replacement body. You can use all your lenses with it, and start acquiring the RP lenses that will be needed to best work with a 60-100 mp body. Sell the 80D as-is, someone will buy it and replace the shutter themselves, a new shutter runs $75-$150 in the US for the part only.


----------



## Cryve (May 7, 2019)

labor is actually not the biggest part. when they inspected the shutter they noted, that they would also have to replace the mirror and other parts.

im a wildlife fotografer and only using the 80d because the 7d ii sensor is worse. the 5dsr succesor will be the right choice for me i think.


----------



## Cryve (May 7, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I think you can get a camera shop to replace the shutter for less. Most of the price is labor. There will be a huge jump to a 5D SR Mirrorless model, new lenses and big price.
> 
> Consider getting a RP, which is the logical 80D replacement body. You can use all your lenses with it, and start acquiring the RP lenses that will be needed to best work with a 60-100 mp body. Sell the 80D as-is, someone will buy it and replace the shutter themselves, a new shutter runs $75-$150 in the US for the part only.


nvm i totaly misread the dokument they sent me. 100 euro for laber per hour. crazy. 
How can i find out what prices other repair shops charge? it doesnt state on their websites.


----------



## Ozarker (May 8, 2019)

Cryve said:


> nvm i totaly misread the dokument they sent me. 100 euro for laber per hour. crazy.
> How can i find out what prices other repair shops charge? it doesnt state on their websites.


Call and ask.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2019)

Cryve said:


> labor is actually not the biggest part. when they inspected the shutter they noted, that they would also have to replace the mirror and other parts.
> 
> im a wildlife fotografer and only using the 80d because the 7d ii sensor is worse. the 5dsr succesor will be the right choice for me i think.


Canon does a complete job, they often replace the mirror box along with a new shutter. I don't think you will have additional failures because they check for related issues that may be failing. Its expensive when they do that though.

I'd be looking for a low light camera to do wildlife, a long lens, and small aperture plus lighting that tends to be difficult usually favors low light bodies over high MP bodies. I don't know what lenses you typically use with the camera, or how you use it for wildlife, but if the 80D does what you need, get it repaired or replace it with new and sell the body noting the issue. You will want lenses that are 1.6 longer to take advantage of full frame, so 400mm lenses need to be replaced with 600mm, etc. Expensive!


----------

